# Travelling Camera



## Carlitrosmn (Jul 21, 2017)

I recently started feeling tired of carrying heavy gear on my trips and I was wondering about changing my big DSLR for a more carriable mirrorless camera. I'm in love with the *Leica Q* but I'm also worried about losing versatility (with the fix 28mm) that a 24-70/24-105 gives you. So I started thinking about the *Sony a7* range of cameras. 
What are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## cgw (Jul 21, 2017)

DSLR or mirrorless with a bunch of lenses still amounts to bulk and fumbling, so much so that the weight advantage seems to narrow. I mean, travel shooting is about shooting, not futzing with a bag of gear. I've found the little Fuji X100T(and the newer F)near-perfect for travel/street shooting. The extra conversion lens is worth getting for a bit more reach and takes nothing away from IQ.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe a Sony RX100 V. It has a 24-70. Great image quality from what I have seen.

RX100 V The premium 1.0-type sensor compact camera with superior AF performance | DSC-RX100M5 | Sony US


----------



## waday (Jul 21, 2017)

Get an Olympus EM5.2 with a 12-100 f/4?


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 21, 2017)

consider a light and small mirrorless
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## fmw (Jul 22, 2017)

cgw said:


> DSLR or mirrorless with a bunch of lenses still amounts to bulk and fumbling, so much so that the weight advantage seems to narrow. I mean, travel shooting is about shooting, not futzing with a bag of gear. I've found the little Fuji X100T(and the newer F)near-perfect for travel/street shooting. The extra conversion lens is worth getting for a bit more reach and takes nothing away from IQ.



And the X-100 has truly outstanding image quality.  Scary good camera.


----------



## cgw (Jul 22, 2017)

fmw said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > DSLR or mirrorless with a bunch of lenses still amounts to bulk and fumbling, so much so that the weight advantage seems to narrow. I mean, travel shooting is about shooting, not futzing with a bag of gear. I've found the little Fuji X100T(and the newer F)near-perfect for travel/street shooting. The extra conversion lens is worth getting for a bit more reach and takes nothing away from IQ.
> ...



Yup. The lens/sensor match in the later X100T/F is superb.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 24, 2017)

I carried a bridge camera for light weight and ease of packing.  But switched to a small bodied DSLR's and kit lenses about 6 years ago.  I have thought of Mirrorless but your only saving a little space.  I might eventually pick one up.  But it's not high on the list.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 28, 2017)

You might want to watch this first:






IMHO the only way to really save weight is by choosing a smaller sensor. For example Fujifilm X, or even more with Micro Four Thirds.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 7, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> You might want to watch this first:
> 
> IMHO the only way to really save weight is by choosing a smaller sensor. For example Fujifilm X, or even more with Micro Four Thirds.



IMHO one way to really *save weight and size *is by choosing a mirrorless camera and "pancake" lens

"Compared with DSLR cameras, mirrorless cameras can place the lens mount closer to the imaging sensor, giving a shorter register distance. A shorter register distance means that wide angle lenses can be constructed simpler. With a long register distance, typically for a DSLR camera, you need a complicated retrofocal optical design to make wide angle lenses. With a shorter distance, the lens design becomes simpler, and you can make *smaller, lighter*, and less expensive wide angle lenses."
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## chuasam (Sep 22, 2017)

I carried around an RX1 R II for a couple of weeks in Vancouver. I loved the camera but the battery life was horrific and the ergonomics left much to be desired. I played with a Leica Q but I was most unimpressed.
A couple of years back I borrowed a Lumix GM1 for a trip to London. I loved its size and image quality.

This year I'm taking an Olympus EM5 I or II with the 12-50 or 12-40 (depending on which one I manage to get my mitts on). I'll be uploading pictures as I take them. (I'll also be carrying my faithful D810 just in case).

If I had to pick a travel camera, the OMD EM10 III would be a terrific pick.


----------



## enerlevel (Sep 23, 2017)

Depends on your budget. There are many choices But in my opinion some very powerful cameras yet portable for traveling are
Fujifilm xt20 and sony a7s 
The Fuji is very compact and you can choose from so many fast lens while the sony a7s can snap pics in virtually any light conditions.
I am travelling to philippines With a lot of nightlife shooting, earlier I had sold my mirrorless to get Nikon d600. Too many issues with that camera and now I am ready with the a7s. Highly recommended


----------

